# Авиация > Современность >  Суеверия в авиации

## Д.Срибный

Читал тут на днях книгу воспоминаний ГСС Архипова и наткнулся на описание одного интересного эпизода...
Ну, все знают, что летчики не любят фотографироваться перед вылетом. Так как-то раз в полк Архипова приехал корреспондент и захотел сделать общий снимок. Погода была нелетная, полетов не было и летчики дали себя сфотографировать. И вдруг приходит команда срочно вылететь разведчику. Все летчики отказались лететь! Командир полка, видя такое дело, не стал давить на людей, а полетел на задание сам.

Я удивился, насколько сильным оказалось это суеверие. Ведь будь командир пожестче - за отказ от выполнения приказа можно было и под трибунал угодить, в военное-то время...

И вот хотелось бы вспомнить и другие суеверия и приметы летного народа.

Итак,

1. Нельзя фотографироваться перед вылетом.
2. В полках нету самолетов с бн 13.

продолжим?...

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> Итак,
> 
> 2. В полках нету самолетов с бн 13.
> 
> продолжим?...


встречаются, хоть и очень редко (в "Мире Авиации" как-то фотография и схема окраски Су-17М3 была с б/н 13)
3. не говорить слово "последний"
4. нужда справляется только ЗА стоящим самолетом

----------


## Ruslan

[quote="BratPoRazumu"]


> Итак,
> 
> 2. В полках нету самолетов с бн 13.


Я однажды видел как техник пытался первым пробежать перед черной кошкой.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Я однажды видел как техник пытался первым пробежать перед черной кошкой.


В смысле, первым перед летчиками? чтобы принять удар на себя? Ну это просто герой какой-то!  :lol:

----------


## Ruslan

> В смысле, первым перед летчиками? чтобы принять удар на себя? Ну это просто герой какой-то!  :lol:


 :lol:  Нет, он увидев кошку, которая хотела перейти дорогу, заулюлюкал, замахал руками и бросился ей наперерез - тем самым пресек саму причину возможной неудачи. И себе и летчикам.

Я еще вычитал в мемуарах одного летчика Пе-2: он и его товарищи не брились перед боевым вылетом. По-моему у Покрышкина тоже что-то такое было.

И еще развивая тему: В фильме "эир америка" одил пилот сетовал на то что порезаться во время бритья - похой знак.

----------


## Д.Срибный

ну, черная кошка - это общее суеверие. а мы о летных :-)

----------


## игорь

посмотрите на авиа.ру в форуме -там есть про это отдельная ветка

----------


## Militarist

Пункт №1 - полная фигня и в строевых частях этот предрассудок уже отжил своё. (иначе не было бы и половины фоток в моей галерее)
Пункт №2 - частично не верен. У нас есть борт 76413, который все для краткости называют "тринадцатый". Самый успешно летающий борт на данный момент. А когда-то в 90-х был у нас борт 76666. Уж куда более странная цифра, тем более для авиации. (в галерее на эту тему есть фотка)
Пункт №3 и №4 - вот это истинная правда!
И ещё могу добавить, в виде пункта №5, что нельзя свистеть в самолёте. №6 - не выходить из самолёта раньше командира (после посадки)
 Да и вообще, в каждом виде авиации, в каждом полку, и на каждом аэродроме есть свои суеверия. Всех и не упомнишь. Это всё десятилетиями передающиеся из поколения в поколение приметы и всякие там "дурные приметы".

----------


## An-Z

> Пункт №1 - полная фигня и в строевых частях этот предрассудок уже отжил своё. (иначе не было бы и половины фоток в моей галерее)....


Ну не скажи!! Действительно везде всё по разному, но с просьбой не фотографировать людей или самолёт перед вылетом встречаюсь постоянно. На Камчатке пограничники мне очень жестко попеняли за то что я фотал Ан-72П вылетающий по тревоге.. В Шаталово ко мне подошёл техник и попросил его самолёт перед полётами не фотографировать.. Это суеверие очень живуче!! И есть тому основание! :lol:  Вот свежий пример.. Приехал я в очередной раз в любимый 830 полк, именно для того чтоб пофотать в воздухе работу КА-27 (скажу,  что такая съёмка уже срывалась). И все было прекрасно, и вертолёт летал уже не раз в тот день, и программа полётов была составлена очень удачно, но на взлёте начал "чудить" двигатель и мы никуда не полетели. Что было с двигателем, так и не разобрались.. О так вот!

----------


## xerf

1). Нет 13-х бортов-аксиома.
   2). Не фотографироваться перед вылетом-очень актуально, пилоты нервничают, а при всех факторах неблагоприятных психологическое состояние немаловажно.
   3). Справлять нужду ЗА хвостом-глубокий практический смысл. На моей практике оружейник впорол очередь из пулемёта в землю в двух метрах от писающих лётчиков. Долго икалось. Спасла совершенно автоматическая привычка поворачивать ствол вправо и в землю. Вертолёт был Ми-24. У нас ещё не писают на бетон, только на траву.
   4). На вертушках служил-после двух вынужденных посадок меняли бортовой номер, после третьей борттехник списывался(четвёртого звонка не ждут).
   5). Нет самолётов с номерами разбившихся и потерпевших аварию бортов. Инструмент, заглушки и колодки таких бортов не используются.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> 4). На вертушках служил-после двух вынужденных посадок меняли бортовой номер, после третьей борттехник списывался(четвёртого звонка не ждут).
>    5). Нет самолётов с номерами разбившихся и потерпевших аварию бортов. Инструмент, заглушки и колодки таких бортов не используются.


Вот это интересно! Никогда не слышал про такое.
Кстати, насчет номера 5 - во время войны, например, вещи погибшего летчика часто делились между его сослуживцами - вроде как на память, ну и из практических соображений. То есть, тут суеверие не работало.

----------


## xerf

Вещи-не знаю, а заглушки и колодки валяются за отбойником годами, к ним даже не прикасаются, пока кто-нибудь не имеющий непосредственного отношения к самолётам не уберёт их как мусор.
  Есть ещё местные мелкие приметы. Например, один техник группы АО никогда не встречал разведчик погоды, иначе этот самолёт ломался на весь день. Срабатывало 100%.

----------


## BratPoRazumu

как бы сформулировать... не принято говорить о полете в прошедшем времени (мол, хорошо слетали, или, наоборот, плохо, с отказом) до его завершения, до стоянки

----------


## Д.Срибный

> как бы сформулировать... не принято говорить о полете в прошедшем времени (мол, хорошо слетали, или, наоборот, плохо, с отказом) до его завершения, до стоянки


Угу, чтобы не дразнить судьбу :-)

----------


## Анатолий

Суеверие вещь субективная.  И их количество зависит от уровня наших знаний, и умения  понять и объяснить, в первую очередь себе самому, а потом жене, начальнику, детям и т.п., истинную причину события. Всегда легче списать свою ошибку на кошку, фотоаппарат, номер и ещё что-либо. Идя по тротуару Вы наступаете на канализационные люки? А это не черусть, не мина. И Вы можете провалиться в него. И кто в этом будет виноват? Вы, наступив на люк, или чёрная кошка с номером "13", невыдержавшая фотосессии, после победы на очередной выставке, пробежавшая между Вами и люком.
С уважением, Анатолий.
P.S. К некоторам суевериям я отношусь уважительно. Даже очень.
С уважением, Анатолий.

----------


## Nazar

[/quote]1) Нет 13 бортов аксиома
[/quote]


И у отца в 967 ОДРАП был б/н 13,в 69БАП был Су-17М3 c б/н 13




> 2). Не фотографироваться перед вылетом-очень актуально, пилоты нервничают, а при всех факторах неблагоприятных психологическое состояние немаловажно.


Все зависит от каждого конкретного летчика.Например Сергею Мельникову(испытатель КБ Сухого,Герой России, участвовал в испытаниях Су-27К) было все равно когда фотографироваться,до вылета,после или во время
А Тимур Автандилович к этому относился с неодобрением
Так-же у отца есть фото себя перед вылетом и ничего 25 лет на Севере отлетал(без серьезных аварий) и до ком.полка дослужился




> Справлять нужду ЗА хвостом-глубокий практический смысл.


А если это Ту-16 или Ил-28? :)  и привычка сработает?
Ну это я пошутил :P скорее всего смысл есть





> 4). На вертушках служил-после двух вынужденных посадок меняли бортовой номер, после третьей борттехник списывался(четвёртого звонка не ждут).


Абсолютно согласен




> 5). Нет самолётов с номерами разбившихся и потерпевших аварию бортов. Инструмент, заглушки и колодки таких бортов не используются.


Немного не понятно первое предложение,естественно разбившегося борта с таким номером в полку уже не будет, а с другой стороны придет новая техника и вероятность возможна и не факт,что номер будут перекрашивать
В 967ОДРАП в 1978 произошла катастрофа Ту-16РМ (Во время выполнения воздушной разведки кораблей в Баренцовом море) у него был б/н 23,в начале 90х годов ,когда 967ОДРАП  переучили на Су-24М/МР ,с этим-же бортовым номером был один из самолетов 2-й эскадрилии(Су-24МР)

Я понимаю,что многое из того что я сказал является исключением,а они еще и правила поттверждают,но все-же

----------


## Militarist

Во! Вспомнил! Предрассудок присущий ВТА - БАБА НА БОРТУ! Такие эпизоды у нас бывают частенько - приводят покататься жён, подруг, любовниц и.т.д. Все отказы потом списываются на их присутствие. Бедные женщины. Они бы узнали о себе много нового, послушав бурное обсуждение среди экипажа последствий их катаний. А был даже такой эпизод: везли мы как-то "попуткой" (ИЛ-76) в отпуск  новую жену одного из ЗАМОВ. Привезли её на самолёт перед вылетом, у неё в руках две плетёных корзинки с чем-то, накрытым полотенцами. Ходит она, бродит вокруг самолёта. Мы стоим в тени плоскости, перекуриваем перед вылетом, глазеем на неё и подленько хихикаем, обсуждая тему бабы на борту. И тут она останавливается неподалёку от нас, ставит на землю корзины, и из одной из них..... высовывает морду чёрная кошка. Взгляды всего экипажа упираются в эту картину. Мёртвая тишина..... потом почти хором: "Вот бл...!" Дамочка услышав и увидев наши стеклянные глаза, пытается затолкать упирающегося кошака назад, краснея и охая.  Полёт прошёл нормально. Но мы чувствовали себя как-то некомфортно. Короче, happy end.[/list][/code][/quote]

----------


## Militarist

To NAZAR:
Цитата: "В 967ОДРАП в 1978 произошла катастрофа Ту-16РМ"
В этой катастрофе на острове Надежды погиб отец моей одноклассницы - капитан Пронин. Кажется он был штурманом. Я в то время учился во втором классе, но похороны помню, как будто это было вчера. Жуткое зрелище. Весь городок собрался возле "курятника".  
А вот фамилии остальных членов экипажа я не помню. Командиром был, кажется, к-н Кудряшов. Напомни, если знаешь.
И ещё я уже давно пытаюсь выяснить, что за ТУ-16 валялся в овраге за полосой. Мы с пацанами лазили по нему, всякие интересные пимпочки откручивали, тросики на мопед. Чей это борт и когда он разбился? Инфы нигде нет, а у отца всё-время забываю спросить.

----------


## Nazar

> А вот фамилии остальных членов экипажа я не помню. Командиром был, кажется, к-н Кудряшов. Напомни, если знаешь.


Командир корабля капитан Кудряшов А.С.,помошник командира корабля лейтенант Печуркин Ю.Н.,штерман корабля старший лейтенант Круговых А.А.,второй штурман корабля лейтенант Дрепин В.И., ВСР прапорщик Вахромеев В.В.,прапорщик Крылов В.М.,офицер службы РТР и помех эскадрилии капитан Пронин Г.Д.




> И ещё я уже давно пытаюсь выяснить, что за ТУ-16 валялся в овраге за полосой. Мы с пацанами лазили по нему, всякие интересные пимпочки откручивали, тросики на мопед. Чей это борт и когда он разбился? Инфы нигде нет, а у отца всё-время забываю спросить


кажется Терещенко в 1973году,но я не уверен ,надо у отца спросить,эта катастрофа уже при нем была А по поводу инфы,ее действительно почти нигде нет,да наверное и не должно быть,есть такая книга называется "Альбом авиационных проишествий МА ВМФ за период с 1961 по 2000гг"
раньше она была во всех морских частях,на данный момент,скорее всего практически везде уничтожена,один экземпляр есть в академии Кузнецова в Питере

----------


## xerf

2 Nazar
   Не прошу верить мне окончательно и безоговорочно. В случае со стрельбой из носового пулемёта я, между прочим, указал точно тип ЛА.
   Если Вы боитесь стоять сзади Ил-28, не стойте  :Wink:  , если сумеете его найти перед вылетом и со стрелком в кабине.
   Насчёт 13-го номера Вы меня сильно уязвили, не поверить трудно. Зато я могу придраться к словам и повторить: *нет самолётов с 13-м номером*, а Вы дублируйте своё мнение современным снимком.
   Остальные суеверия привожу из личного опыта, хотя лично мне симпатичны кошки любого цвета. А лётчик у нас с удовольствием сфотографируется, но только выходя из самолёта, а не перед посадкой.



> 5). Нет самолётов с номерами разбившихся и потерпевших аварию бортов. Инструмент, заглушки и колодки таких бортов не используются


    Конечно будут самолёты с такими номерами, если придёт другой тип техники, без вопросов.

----------


## Д.Срибный

А кстати, еще одно суеверие...
Вчера смотрел (в очередной раз :-)  ) "В бой идут одни старики", так там перед повторным вылетом Титаренко на разведку на мессере Макарыч ругается на начальников, которые пришли на старт, что мол теперь удачи не будет.

Это что, действительно есть такая примета?

----------


## AndyK

> И у отца в 967 ОДРАП был б/н 13,в 69БАП был Су-17М3 c б/н 13


Пардон, как это - 69бап и Су-17М3? Вы ничего не путаете?
Су-17М3 борт 13 был в 186 гв.апиб. Как уже было упомянуто выше в журнале Мир Авиация (номере 1 за 2000 год) в рубрике "Галерея" была публикация. Фотки привожу здесь, а рисунок "кисти" Юрия Тепсуркаева плюс текст сопроводиловки есть у него в "Авиагалерее" 
http://www.aviagal.narod.ru/art/su17/su17.html

----------


## Nazar

> И у отца в 967 ОДРАП был б/н 13,в 69БАП был Су-17М3 c б/н 13
> 			
> 		
> 
> Пардон, как это - 69бап и Су-17М3? Вы ничего не путаете?
> Су-17М3 борт 13 был в 186 гв.апиб. Как уже было упомянуто выше в журнале Мир Авиация (номере 1 за 2000 год) в рубрике "Галерея" была публикация. Фотки привожу здесь, а рисунок "кисти" Юрия Тепсуркаева плюс текст сопроводиловки есть у него в "Авиагалерее" 
> http://www.aviagal.narod.ru/art/su17/su17.html


Пардон ошибся :oops: ,не 69БАП а 67БАП(тот что в Сиверской) они сейчас на Су-24М сидят

----------


## AndyK



----------


## Nazar

> Так какой же самолет имел 13-ый бортовой, Су-17М2,а может Су-17УМ?


Все это можно узнать позвонив нынешнему командиру 67БАП п-ку Леденеву,потеплее в Питере станет сам на аэродром поеду
Может это был и М2 я утверждать не стану,спрошу у командира и сообщю

По поводу информации,они там на форуме сами кажется до конца не определились , были там М3 или нет :? но это к слову

Я один раз читал размышления общественности по поводу 967ОДРАП(которым батя командовал),а потом дал почитать отцу ,у него от обилия "не известной" информации глаза такие же были :shock: 
И базировался он в Оленьей,и летал на Ту-22Р и расформировалт его тогда-то и пересадили на то-то,но что самое интересное некоторые люди еще и приводили доказательства всего этого :D 
В общем разберемся,главно факт на лицо* самолеты с б/н13 в природе встречались* и я думаю еще встречаютсz[/b]

----------


## AndyK

> Все это можно узнать позвонив нынешнему командиру 67БАП п-ку Леденеву,потеплее в Питере станет сам на аэродром поеду


Уточните конечно, по возможности.




> По поводу информации,они там на форуме сами кажется до конца не определились , были там М3 или нет  но это к слову


Да нет, судя по всему, определились.




> В общем разберемся,главно факт на лицо самолеты с б/н13 в природе встречались и я думаю еще встречаютсz[/b]


Полностью с Вами согласен, Владимир, но коль уж речь зашла о данном нумере в авиации... На том же авиа.ру была в свое время ветка про самолеты с бортовым 13-ым, инициированная Сергеем Цветковым, и поскольку, согласитесь ,все же это большая редкость, хотелось бы знать все эти машины, что называется "поименно".

С ув. Андрей

----------


## Militarist

To NAZAR:
По поводу катастроф ТУ-16 на http://www.avia.ru/forum была ветка посвящённая этой теме. Сейчас её уже нет, но у меня сохранены все данные. Вот они:
Аварии,  катастрофы  и  потери  Ту-16

           				(построено 1511 самолетов)


Дата=Самолет №=Командир=Место в/ч=Обстоятельства [Источник]


??.04.54=Ту-16=П-к Шурухин В.С.=Болбасово Орша=Разбился у деревни Казеки. Экипаж 6 человек погиб.

28.09.54=Ту-16===Катастрофа при испытаниях. [14]

03.10.54=Ту-16 №1880001=Молчанов Г.С. с правого места =Куйбышев= 
В 13-м испытательном полете экипаж нарушил задание, начав выполнять вираж на Н-9000м V-560км/ч с перегрузкой 3,2g, крен увеличился до 60град., самолет вошел в спираль, теряя высоту. Экипаж стал катапультироваться: КК Молчанов и стрелок Сережников - погибли в воздухе, бортрадист Калачев - удачно приземлился. Остальные замешкались, но левый летчик Казаков А.И. сумел вывести самолет из глубокой спирали и с оставшимся экипажем благополучно приземлился. 

15.02.55=Ту-16 №4200804 
При опробовании правого двигателя АМ-3 разрушился один из дисков компрессора. Самолет сгорел, без человеческих жертв.[1]

18.01.56=Ту-16 №6202917=Черкасов Л.А. =Казань= 
Потерпел катастрофу при перелете из Казани во Владимировку (Ахтубинск) для проведения бомбометания в ходе заводских испытаний. Взрыв был настолько мощным, что самолет и экипаж разнесло на мелкие части. Технических причин катастрофы комиссия не обнаружила. Возможно, экипаж потерял про-странственную ориентировку, есть мнение испытателей - пожар в воздухе.[1][3][5]

02.02.56=Ту-16 №5202310
Во время полета в передней кабине из-за чрезмерного насыщения кислородом загорелся воздушный фильтр электрического обогрева передней кабины. Самолет разбит, часть экипажа получила ранения и ожоги.

17.04.56=Ту-16 №5202703
2кл. к-н Войтецкий А.Ю.=Прилуки 184 ТБАП=После нормальной посадки на основные колеса разрушилась верхняя часть фюзеляжа, а на пробеге самолет переломился в районе 20-го шпангоута. При этом погиб вшк л-т Белкин В.П. Причина - недостаточная прочность фюзеляжа в районе 18-22 шпангоутов. [1]

26.06.56=Ту-16 №5202808== Полтава 185 ТБАП=
Взлетев с аэродрома Полтава, на высоте 11000м в районе Рязани самолет попал в сильные грозовые разряды. Самопроизвольно отключились двигатели. Погибло шесть человек. [1]

06.07.56=Ту-16==Сольцы 840 ТБАП =
Авария из-за недостаточной прочности фюзеляжа. [1]

13.07.56=Ту-16=К-н Белов= Полтава 185 ТБАП =
Катастрофа при посадке из-за недостаточной прочности фюзеляжа. Погибли пкк л-т Царев и стрелок рядовой Синицын. [1]

02.03.57=Ту-16 №6203020== Стрый 260 ТБАП =
После ночного полета возвращаясь в зону аэродрома и получения команды РП: 'Энергично взять высоту круга', командир корабля в сплошной облачности, зная, что впереди находится гора, преждевременно резко развернулся и с креном 90 град. врезался в землю. Экипаж погиб.

30.05.57=Ту-16 №6401602 =М-р Лойчиков А.С.==
Самолет выполнял маршрутный полет в составе 36 машин, следовавших в кильватерном строю с интервалом эшелонирования 1000м. При подходе к Грозному, снижаясь с высоты 11300м, самолет попал в мощную грозовую облачностью. Ту-16 резко бросило в сторону с отключением правого двигателя. Самолет потерял управляемость, а летчик потерял пространственную ориентировку. Машина вошла в плоский штопор и взорвалась от удара о землю. Спаслось часть экипажа. [1]

04.07.57=Ту-16 №6203114 ==Болбасово Орша 402 ТБАП=
После взлета, пройдя ближний привод на высоте 20-25м, самолет упал на поле, развалился, загорелся и снес три дома в деревне Ленковичи. Причина происшествия невыяснена. Экипаж погиб [1]

17.08.57=Ту-16 №1882213 == Прилуки 184 ТБАП=
Машины ошибочно завели в мощную грозовую облачность. Один из самолетов при попытке перетянуть через облачность на высоте 12000м попал в сильную болтанку и свалился на крыло. Второй вошел в облачность и тоже свалился на крыло, разворачиваясь с правым креном. Обе машины погибли. [1]

17.08.57=Ту-16 №5201605== Прилуки 184 ТБАП=То же см. выше.

25.08.57=Ту-16 №6203204 == Сольцы=
Четыре машины выполняли задание в районе 'Ладейное поле'. На высоте 11500м один Ту-16 вошел в грозовую облачность. Экипаж с пилотированием не справился, самолет разбился. Экипаж погиб

29.01.58=Ту-16 №7401903 == Советская Гавань=
Выполнялся полет по отработке взаимодействия с истребителями ПВО. После атаки один из МиГ-19 близко подошел к Ту-16 якобы для его сопровождения. Погода была ясная, без болтанки. По словам летчика-истребителя, Ту-16 стал разворачиваться и, перейдя в снижение по спирали с постепенно увеличившимся креном, ударился о землю. [1]

10.04.58=Ту-16 №5202911 ===
Гибель самолета и экипажа из-за рассоединения трубопроводов питания двигателей. [1]

13.06.58 =Ту-16Р= К-н Волков В.И. =Чкаловский НИИ ВВС
с-т СФ
Полет проходил по программе контрольных испытаний. Накрапывал мелкий дождь, погода стала ухудшаться. РП дал команду командиру корабля прекратить выполнение задания и вернуться на аэродром. Выполнив последний разворот самолет стал заходить на посадку со стороны города Щелково. Дождь перешел в ливень, видимость снизилась до 50м. Погодный минимум командира был 500м до нижней кромки и видимость не менее 5км по горизонту. Экипаж стал использовать систему слепой посадки 'Глобус'. Самолет зацепился тележками шасси за крыши домов деревни Хотово и рухнул в поле за околицей. Экипаж и восемь местных жителей в своих домах погибли. Ответственность за происшествие легла на командование института. [1]

02.08.58=Ту-16==АП ДА=
При заходе на посадку и выполнении четвертого разворота на высоте около 400м оторвался правый закрылок. Машина с правым креном 45град. упала на лес, взорвалась и сгорела. [1]

12.09.58=Ту-16 №1882809== Мигалово=
Самолет, выполнявший второй полет, после взлета и прохода ближнего привода на высоте 60-80м накренился влево, зацепился крылом за деревья, упал и сгорел. [1]

10.10.58=Ту-16 == Дягилево 43 ЦБП и ПЛС=
Самолет упал после взлета из-за рассоединения тяги руля высоты. Из экипажа спаслись лишь радист и КОУ в корме. [1]

??.??.58=Ту-16 №1883218==Дальний Восток=
Самолет летел на высоте 11000м. Погода была ясная, без болтанки. Но при снижении стал увеличиваться крен, затем самолет выровнялся, но не надолго и, перейдя в крутое снижение, под углом 70-80град., ударился о землю. [1]

??.??.58=Ту-16==Северный полюс=
При освоении аэродромов дозаправки оставлен после неудачного приземления на льдине вблизи полюса на станции "Северный полюс-6". (информация начальника станции СП-6 Брязгина Н.)

13.05.59=Ту-16 =К-н Фургайло Н.Н.= Болбасово Орша 402 ТБАП=
При выполнении учебно-тренировочного полета потерпел катастрофу самолет, экипаж в составе 7-ми человек погиб.[7]

14.10.59=Ту-16 =1кл. м-р Хижняк И.Т.= Белая Церковь 251 ТБАП=Разбился самолет из-за неисправности системы попе-речного управления.

11.11.59=Ту-16 №1881004===
Разбилась машина из-за обрыва верхнего рычага секторной качалки руля высоты. 
1958-64 гг Пишет Губин Г.Т. - п/п-к, зам.командира 226 ТБАП в 1958-1964 гг , интервью в газете "Зеркало Недели" № 7 (482) 21 - 27 Февраля 2004 г. ДОЗАПРАВКА В ВОЗДУХЕ ВОСПОМИНАНИЯ ВОЕННОГО ЛЕТЧИКА: "Только в двух авиаполках - 184-м и 226-м, которые базировались в Прилуках и Полтаве, с 1958-го по 1964 год разбилось 15 экипажей - погибло 90 молодых сильных парней, профессионалов с большой буквы." [13]

27.02.60=Ту-16 =1кл. Черных В.В.= Белая 2АЭ 1229 АП ДА=
Выполнялся облет после регламентных работ с проверкой триммеров руля высоты и кислородного оборудования. Разбег затянулся. Испытывая большие нагрузки на штурвал, командир подкрутил штурвал триммера руля высоты до максимального угла и тем самым усугубил взлет, нагрузка на штурвал приблизилась к 300кг. Удалось набрать 70м, перелетев Ангару, машина с выпущенными шасси столкнулась с землей. От удара оторвалась задняя кабина, благодаря чему КОУ Ступин.И и радист Перепелкин В. пострадали меньше всех. Затем машина взмыла и после повторного удара взорвалась. При этом оторвалась передняя кабина и, пролетев еще около 100м, ударилась о возвышенность и скатилась вниз. КК и ПКК Петрушин Н. погибли на месте. ШК Канзюда Д.Ф.не был пристегнут, его выбросило из кабины, но от удара о бомбоприцел он погиб. ВШК Селиванов О.В., получив тяжелейшие травмы, спас себя и оставшихся членов экипажа . [1]

28.04.60=Ту-16 =Старостенко= ЛИИ=
Слушатель школы летчиков-испытателей, выполняя посадку с боковым ветром 8 м/с не справился с управлением, и машина врезалась в кучи смерзшегося торфа. ШК Милов - погиб, машина полностью разбита. [1][5]

15.01.61=Ту-16 =М-р 
Шахов Д.Г.= Белая 1225 АП =
Предстоял ночной тренировочный полет. После отрыва от ВПП появился левый крен, машина коснулась бетонки левой консолью крыла, столкнулась со снежным бруствером и начала разрушаться, унося жизни экипажа. Причина: в приводе триммера элеронов перепутали полярность электропроводов. [1]

??.??.6?=Ту-16==Анадырь 219 ОДРАП=
Разбился при взлете экипаж из Спасска-Дальнего находившийся на дежурстве в Анадыре.[информация от ветеранов 219 ОДРАП в/ч65308]

20.06.61=Ту-16 № 6205101=Каримов Амир=Казань=
Выполнялась отработка задания по дозаправке в районе Параньга - Медведки. В полете экипажи ракетоносцев сделали две неудачных попытки сцепки, после чего командир заправляемого Ту-16 Анвар Каримов передал по связи о своем решении прекратить эксперимент. Однако его однофамилец - командир заправщика Амир Каримов предложил попытаться еще раз. Самолеты снова сблизились, но вышло так, что заправляемый слишком резко накрыл шланг крылом (видимо, сказалось перенапряжение летчиков). Конец шланга перехлестнул элерон и оказался защемленным в нем. Заправляемый Ту-16 тут же свалился в крутую левую спираль. Команду командира "Прыгайте!" выполнил только второй пилот В.А. Свиридов. Он катапультировался, но стабилизатор падающей машины рассек стропы парашюта, и летчик разбился. Больше никто покинуть машину не смог, включая и командира, который до последнего пытался вывести машину из губительного крена. Погибли: А.И. Каримов, В.А Свиридов, B.С. Демидов, А.И. Воробьев, Г.А Бадьянов, И.Д. Столяров. Комиссия, расследовавшая аварию, кроме прочего, вынесла вердикт о непригодности заправочного шланга. Обнаружилось так же, что в графе техпаспорта, разрешающей эксплуатацию этого изделия, не оказалось подписи военпреда. [3]

08.08.61=Ту-16=Ст.л-т Казанцев = Шайковка 52-й ТБАП=Экипаж погиб при выполнении служебного задания в мирное время. [2]

??.10.61=Ту-16 ===
После приема 4000л топлива самолет отошел от танкера и перешел в пикирование с углом 45град. с разворотом влево. Машина упала вместе с экипажем, не сообщившим о происходящем на борту. [1]

27.04.62=Ту-16 =П/п-к Устюшкин Д.К.==
При заходе на посадку на своем аэродроме самолет прошел БПРМ под глиссадой и приземлился в зоне сопряжения ВПП с грунтом. От удара колес о торец полосы фюзеляж разломился по 26-му шпангоуту с отделением передней кабины. Из-за последовавшего натяжения тросов проводки управления двигателями последние вышли на максимальный режим. Фюзеляж с центропланом отделился от ВПП и, поднявшись на 25-30м, пролетел еще около 500м, рухнул на бетон и загорелся. Непривязанный КОУ старшина Павлов упал с катапультируемого кресла, которое сработало и убило его. Остальные члены экипажа получили травмы различной степени тяжести. [1]

15.08.62=Ту-16=М-р Максимов Е. = Шайковка 52-й ТБАП=
Экипаж погиб при выполнении служебного задания в мирное время.[2]

25.08.62=Ту-16К==ВМФ=
Во время торжеств в честь Дня ВМФ СССР пролетев во Владивостоке над Амурским заливом, две машины попали над Русским островом в плотную облачность, при полном отсутствии визуальной видимости столкнулись друг с другом в воздухе и рухнули вниз. Катастрофа унесла жизни сразу двенадцати человек. .[10]

25.08.62=Ту-16К==ВМФ=То же см.выше.

15.07.64=Ту-16Р =М-р Кожарин Л.=ТОФ=
Выполнял разведку авианосца ВМС США в акватории Японского моря, не вернулся из полета. [1]

??.??.66=Ту-16==Иркутск=
При посадке отказала механизация крыла, на скорости 400 км/ч оторвался тормозной парашют. Самолет выкатился за взлетно-посадочную полосу и разбился. [11]

25.05.68=Ту-16Р =П/п-к Плиев А.==
Выполнял разведку авианосца ВМС США 'Эссекс' в Норвежском море. Разворачиваясь на малой высоте, зацепил крылом воду. Тела трех членов экипажа были подняты американцами и переданы советским представителям. Имеются американские кино и фото материалы этой катастрофы. [1]

??.??.??=Ту-16==ВМФ=
Отказ в полете управления по высоте. Командир включил автопилот и управлял самолетом его рукояткой. Но при попытке посадить машину произошла катастрофа. [1]

24.04.70 =Ту-16===
Бомбардировщик, перегонявшийся с одного из аэродромов Подмосковья (судя по всему, Шайковка Ка-лужской обл.) на аэродром Кневичи (Дальний Восток, близ н.п.Артем севернее Владивостока) с промежуточной посадкой на авиабазе Белая под Иркутском, бесследно исчез над одним из районов Сибири с экипажем из 6-ти человек. Перед исчезновением пилоты доложили о наблюдаемых НЛО (?!). В поисках района предполагаемого падения участвовало в общей сложности порядка 20 самолетов. Однако поиски никакого результата не дали. 

01.02.71=Ту-16ЛЛ=Султан Ахмет-Хан =Жуковский =
Выполнялся испытательный полёт на летающей лаборатории Ту-16, предназначенной для испытания нового реактивного двигателя. Катастрофа произошла при посадке на большой скорости из-за отказа закрылков. Дважды Герой Советского Союза Султан Ахмет-Хан похоронен в Москве, на Новодевичьем кладбище. 

15.04.71=Ту-16=Анохин==Катастрофа в районе Аральского моря.

04.10.73=Ту-16Р = П/п-к Свиридов А.П.==
Экипаж выполнял разведывательный полет по поиску авианосной ударной группы во главе с авианосцем ВМС США 'Джон Кеннеди', когда с палубы авианосца поднялся истребитель F-4 'Фантом'. На высоте 200м американский самолет перехватил Ту-16Р, подойдя к нему сначала с левой, а затем с правой стороны на расстоянии 4-6м. Затем 'Фантом' занял место под правой консолью крыла разведчика на расстоянии меньше метра и при выходе вперед вверх ударил его своим килем, пробив в двух местах обшивку. На поврежденной машине экипаж, пролетев 2000 км возвратился, на свой аэродром. [1]

??.??.74=Ту-16==Моздок=
Посадка в стык ВПП, оторвались шасси. Из 6 членов экипажа уцелело двое, в т. ч. Соболь В.Н.[7]

24.02.75=Ту-16===Катастрофа под Канском Красноярского края. Экипаж погиб.[7]

14.05.76=Ту-16 =1кл. м-р Алфееф А.И.==
После взлета носовая опора шасси застряла в промежуточном положении. Выработав топливо, экипаж пытался выпустить шасси с помощью ручного насоса, дожатием стойки с помощью штанги, а также под действием положительных перегрузок, но все было тщетно. Стали садиться на ГВПП. После опускания носа, выпустили тормозной парашют, а при касании земли передней кабины обжали аварийные тормоза. При этом сложилась правая стойка, а затем загнулась вверх правая консоль крыла. Самолет списали, экипаж остался жив и был поощрен ко-мандованием. [1]

06.09.76=Ту-16К=Успенский А.==
При заходе группой на полевой аэродром ночью из-за усложнившейся метеообстановки и ошибок РП один из экипажей потерял ориентировку, и после полной выработки топлива самолет упал в Белое море. Экипаж по приказу с земли катапультировался, в живых остался лишь ВШК Смагин В. Через несколько лет на берег выбросило останки КК, в шлемофоне, спасательном жилете, опутанного обрывками парашюта. ПКК Добронравова Е. и прапорщика Воронцова так и не нашли. ШК обнаружили застрелившимся в надувной лодке, а стрелка - в море, он погиб от переохлаждения. [1]

25.01.78=Ту-16З=К-н Хацкалев Н.С.= Пристань=
После взлета ночью на высоте 8-10м и скорости 310км/ч после уборки шасси отказало управление самолетом в канале тангажа. Танкер резко перешел в набор высоты, но отклоняя триммер руля глубины летчикам удалось вывести машину в горизонтальный полет на 1000м, а затем набрать еще 2200м. Доложили о случившемся РП, то в штаб авиации ВМФ, затем главнокомандующему ВМФ. Проконсультировались с ОКБ А.Н.Туполева. Рекомендовали произвести посадку на аэродроме Хороль с ВПП 3000м. Заход на ВПП прошел нормально, но с высоты выравнивания машина неожиданно перешла в набор высоты с углом тангажа 70-80град. Затем она накренилась влево, развернулась и под углом 10-20град. и с креном 20град. столкнулась с землей и взорвалась. Весь экипаж погиб. [1]

??.??.78=Ту-16К =К-н Кудряшов,Североморск-1=
Экипаж спутал крошечный норвежский остров Надежды с американским авианосцем. Они шли на высоте 30м в сплошной облачности, а когда прямо по курсу выросла каменная гряда, что-то менять было уже поздно. [1]

??.??.79=Ту-16 ==Ржев ОАЭ в ПВО=
Катастрофа на заходе УМП.[7]

26.06.80=Ту-16Р =М-р Каракозов Г.=Пристань =
Выполнял в паре с к-ном Щипачевым разведку авианосца ВМС США в акватории Японского моря, в районе острова Садо ведомый увидел яркую вспышку в месте ведущего, затем самолет без крыла вошел в штопор и упал в море. Экипаж погиб, нашли тела: шк Кедрова В. и вшк Дмитриева С. [1]

26.07.8?=Ту-16 ===
Выполнявший в Атлантике патрульный полет самолет был перехвачен тремя F-18A Hornet. Пытаясь сбить советский самолет с курса, они делали опасные маневры, вплоть до атаки в лоб, и "доигрались" до того, что два F-18 столкнулись прямо над Ту-16 и взорвались в воздухе: один пилот погиб, другой катапультировался. Взрывом был поврежден и Ту-16, но мужество и мастерство экипажа и на этот раз спасли положение.[5]

??.11.80=Ту-16 =К-н Душко И.И.= Кневичи=
Через два с половиной часа полета пары над морем у ведомого отказали насосы топливных баков левой плоскости крыла. В результате топливо с одной стороны не выработалось, сместился центр тяжести, что вызвало сильный крен на левое крыло. Решили сбросить топливо и выполнить посадка "с ходу". На высоте 1800 м и в 30 км от аэродрома опустели все шесть баков и двигатели встали. Экипаж выполнил ночное приземление вслепую на кукурузное поле с неработающими двигателями в 12 км от ВПП. Состав: кк - к-н Душко И.И.; пкк л-т Романов С.В.; шк - ст.л-т Беляков А.Н.; вшк - л-т Троценко В.И.; с-р - пр-к Шевелев В.И.; коу пр-к Гончарук Г. Х. Экипаж наградили, самолет списали.[4]

24.08.81=Ту-16==Завитинск =
В районе лесопункта Федоровка близ Завитинска Амурской области столкновение в воздухе на высоте 5220 метров самолета Ан-24 регистрационный номер СССР-46653 и самолета Ту-16 ВВС СССР в/ч 65348. На борту находилось 32 человека, 31 погиб. Лариса Савицкая после 8 минут падения осталась жива. Причины: несогласован-ность действий служб УВД ГА и ВВС на фоне недостаточной радио и визуальной осмотрительности у обоих экипажей.[8]

05.02.82=Ту-16К-26 =Ст.л-т Лаврентьев = Тарту 132 ТБАП =
Во время взлета с проверяющим подполковником Кунавиным в сложных метеоусловиях, после создания взлетного угла 8 градусов, экипаж допустил правый крен в момент отрыва, в результате чего произошло касание земли законцовкой правого крыла. Вследствие этого произошло заклинивание элеро-нов и невозможность убрать крен. Самолет, с увеличением крена, продолжая касание о землю, уклонился от полосы вправо, ударился носовой частью о землю, разрушился и сгорел. Экипаж передней кабины погиб.[6]

??.??.8?=Ту-16 =Ст.л-т Стигунов М.= Зябровка Гомель уч.центр=
Причиной катастрофы после взлета стало перенапряжение в бортовой сети в процессе уборки закрылков, что привело к закрытию лент перепуска воздуха на двигателях и самопроизвольному выключению двигателей на высоте 350 метров. Самолет перелетел насыпь дороги и сразу за ней ударился левой консолью об Л-образную опору проводов. После удара стал переворачиваться, задирая хвостовое оперение, далее ударился носом об огромную кучу навоза, всю изо льда внутри, после зимы, упал на спину, разрушился и сгорел.[6]

21.02.84=Ту-16з =М-р Баранов В.А. =Спасск-Дальний 219 ОДРАП =
Экипаж м-ра Баранова В.А. из 3-й эскадрильи заправщиков вылетел на воздушную разведку погоды по маршруту Спасск-Дальний, далее в направлении Комсомольска-на-Амуре. На высоте 8100 м произошла постепенная разгерметизация передней кабины, лётчики потеряли сознание. Штурман Карпов В.Я, видя, что его команды о доворотах, пилоты не выполняют, откатившись в кресле назад, обнаружил, что они потеряли сознание. Он дал команду вшк ст.л-ту Губареву А.: 'Подтянуть летчикам кислородные маски!' Пытаясь им помочь, вшк, отстегнулся от кресла, снял свою маску и пошел к летчикам, но потерял сам сознание и упал в проходе. На 52-й минуте полета самолет сделал большой крен и стал падать. Шк, сбросил крышку люка и катапультировался. Само-лет, набрав большую скорость, от перегрузок развалился по 12-му шпангоуту в воздухе и упал в тайге примерно в 200 км к юго-востоку от Хабаровска, экипаж погиб. Шк подобрали через несколько часов, помогла аварийная радиостанция. Из-за снегопада место падения самолета и тела членов экипажа искали около трех суток. Пкк ст.л-та Бухарина - не нашли [1983-1986 служил там в/ч65308]

26.02.88=Ту-16РМ =К-н Ефремов К.==
Выполняя тренировочный полет над Тихим океаном, из-за отказа энергетики и остановки обоих двигателей сел на воду и затонул у побережья Камчатки. Экипаж: кк Ефремов К., пк Казимиров Ю.,шк Ле А., нач.связи Иващенко В., вшк Пятков А., с-т Блохин В.Температура воздуха в месте трагедии была ночью 17,4 мороза. Выжил один - командир.[1]

27.04.88=Ту-16Е=1кл., м-р Двоскин Ю. Я.=Стрый 260 ТБАП=
Ночью в ПМУ произошла катастрофа самолета , пилотируемого заместителем командира эскадрильи. При возвращении с маршрута командир экипажа приступил к снижению с открытыми створками грузолюка не выключив автопилот (АП-6Е), с высоты 9850 м. В процессе снижения для увеличения вертикальной скорости в нарушение требований Инструкции экипажу самолета Ту-16 пользовался триммером руля высоты. На высоте 9300 м командир экипажа отключил АП-6Е. Последовало энергичное предельное отклонение руля высоты на пикирование с тянущими усилиями на штурвале более 200 кг и создание отрицательной перегрузки 0,8. Находясь в состоянии невесомости, летчики преодолеть создавшиеся нагрузки и вывести самолет из снижения не смогли. Возникший реверс элеронов вызвал вращение самолета с нарастанием угловой скорости до 22° в секунду. Самолет, продолжая снижение с увеличением поступательной и вертикальной скорости, вышел за пределы допустимых эксплуатационных ограничний и полностью потерял управление. Экипаж из-за больших знакопеременных перегрузок и скоротечности аварийной ситуации воспользоваться средствами спасения не смог и погиб. [9]

14.02.89=Ту-16=К-н Карпенко Г.В.= Шайковка 52-й ТБАП=
Экипаж погиб при выполнении служебного задания в мирное время.[2]

10.11.90=Ту-16=П/п-к Хакимов= Тарту 132 ТБАП =
Экипажу из четырех человек предписывалось перегнать отслуживший свое самолет на базу разделки и утилизации авиационной техники. Сразу после отрыва, самолет начинает энергично переворачивать и с креном больше 40 градусов он падает правее окончания ВПП, в лесополосу. Расследование показало, что произошло разрушение качалки элерона, самолет стал практически неуправляем. [6]

----------


## Nazar

2Мilitarist
У меня есть книга о которой я в прошлом посте упоминал,но она относится только к авариям и катастрофам в МА ВМФ
с 1961 по 1992год было 34 катастрофы Ту-16 и это только в морской авиации
У тебя с 1961года приведено 35катастроф( МА и ВВС),что далеко не все,как пример:
Слышал же от отца ,что 2 апреля 1965г у нас в  Севере-1 на казарму заправщик упал,тогда ведь 32 человека погибло :cry: ,а в твоем списке такой страшной катастрофы нет

А в ту ночь с Кудряшевым :cry:  в паре отец летел,он тогда старлеем был

----------


## Militarist

Знаю про эту историю про упавший на казарму самолёт. Отец рассказывал. Только место падения у меня под вопросом. Если помнишь, то в Североморске, во дворах домов №45, 43 и 47 была здоровая яма, как котлован, на которой у нас было импровизированное футбольное поле, и которое заливало водой и по весне мы пацанами там на плотах самодельных плавали. Говорили, что казарма была именно на этом месте. Хотя мне кажется, что отец показывал место где-то на аэродроме в сопках.

----------


## Nazar

Помнишь где был хлебозавод,ладно ,короче на твоей-же фото все покажу
1)КПП в/ч 53126
2) В/ч 53126
3)Место падения

----------


## Nazar

Что-то фото не прикрепилось
Что-бы было совсем точно,представь нашу полосу
Самолет Павлова упал на удалении 2300м от торца полосы,с отклонением от оси ВПП 800метров вправо

----------


## Militarist

С местом падения понятно, а вот пункт 1 и 2  :shock: - вот это я не понял.....  в/ч 53126 - это 24 ОПЛАПДД, полк, в котором служил мой отец. Штаб их на фотографии в центре, возле штаба тыла (ярко салатового цвета). Та часть, на которую ты указал имеет совершенно другой номер.
  А хлебозавод естественно помню. Я на нём в школе практику отрабатывал (как оно там называлось.... УПК кажись)

----------


## Nazar

> С местом падения понятно, а вот пункт 1 и 2  - вот это я не понял..... в/ч 53126 - это 24 ОПЛАПДД, полк, в котором служил мой отец. Штаб их на фотографии в центре, возле штаба тыла (ярко салатового цвета). Та часть, на которую ты указал имеет совершенно другой номер. 
> А хлебозавод естественно помню. Я на нём в школе практику отрабатывал (как оно там называлось.... УПК кажись)


По поводу номера части ,завтра вечером у отца уточню,но вроде он говорил что эта часть к Гусевской относилась(так ее кажется называли?) :?:

----------


## Militarist

Совершенно верно. Гусевка. Она же вертолётная свалка. Не знаю почему именно вертолётной её называли, облазили мы её с пацанами в своё время вдоль и поперёк. Много там чего интересного валялось, но ничего похожего на вертолётные запчасти. И кстати, именно туда привезли с острова Надежды останки разбившегося ТУ-16 экипажа Кудряшова. Всё поместилось на КАМАЗе. И именно там я впервые узнал, что ничего нельзя брать с разбившихся самолётов. Поймавший меня там прапор очень доходчиво мне это объяснил. Ухо долго болело.

----------


## Fighter

К вопросу о суевериях, точнее о приметах. 
Была такая примета. С отпускным билетом в кабину не садись, уходя-уходи. Проверил ее лично. 
Когда командира отпускают в отпуск, нужно уехать в тот же день, иначе завтра обязательно затормозят. С другой стороны, для того, чтобы прийти из отпуска и быть в строю во всех условиях, надо перед отъездом слетать (желательно при минимуме ночью). И вот однажды (конечно зимой) комдив отпускает в отпуск, быстро выписываю отпускной, билеты на ночной поезд заказаны. Но сегодня еще полеты, надо отметиться ночью, и тихо слинять. 
За все время у меня особых отказов техники практически не было, в у училище раз на Л-29 не вышли шасси-сломалась кнопка, в Афгане не сошел внешний С-24, вот и все. 
Крайний перед отпуском вылет (на МиГ-21бис), отпускной в кармане, жена дома уже трамбует чемоданы. Ночь, полет на воздушный бой (перехват) в облаках и в зону с большими углами крена и тангажа. "Генеральский" минимум: низ 350, видимость 5-6. Облаков вверху не оказывается, верхний край около 1500. После перехвата полет в зону в таких условиях естественно переходит в нормальный сложный пилотаж - не виражи и спирали же гнуть. Высота 4000, переворот, далее на петлю, форсаж - но характерного толчка нет, лампа "форсаж" тоже не горит. Вывожу, РУД на максимал, снова форсаж - включаться не хочет! Осматриваю кабину, может чего не включил, все нормально, да и на перехвате форсаж работал. Вдруг загораются СОРЦ и "Падение давления в основной гидросистеме" (на 21-х речевиков не было), пилотаж видать не удался. Прошусь у РП на заход с ходу, разрешает, думает - спешу на поезд. Взгляд на датчике давления, в осноной еще 120, в бустерной норма. Садиться без закрылок как-то не хочется, гашу скорость и выпускаю их во взлетное - выходят (при дальнейшем падении давления уже не уберутся), развотот на посадочный, удаление 16. Сдергиваю переднюю ногу, шасси аварийно, загораются зеленые лампы - встали на замки: 
- 401, на посадочном шасси выпустил, 500. 
- 401. удаление 12, полоса слева 50. 
- 401, удаление 8, на курсе, выше глиссады 50. 
- 300, с прожекторами (по плановой была посадка с фарой). 
- 401-го понял. 
Перед дальним снова СОРЦ и "Падение в бустерной системе", приехали! При полном падении давления в обеих системах ручку самолета заклинивает, сесть невозможно. 
В основной уже 0, в бустерной пока 140. Только этого не хватало, вместо отпуска - расследование, комиссии, поиск козлов отпущения. 
Самолет пока управляется, за давлением смотреть некогда: 
- 401, дальний к посадке готов. 
- 401, посадка. 
Сажусь с закрылками во взлетном положении, скорость подхода 360-370. Плавно подходит освещенное пятно ВПП, на выравнивании нос закрывает полосу, но фары уже достают землю, РУД сразу на МГ. Вот и удар о родную землю, скорость менее 300 - парашют, слава богу он, как и тормоза, к гидроситемам не имеет никакого отношения. Сруливаю с полосы, и тут ручку полностью клинит, но она уже и не нужна. Заруливаю, вылезаю из кабины, весь самолет снизу залит гидражкой, АМГ-10 капает из всех щелей, техники качают головами. 
Расписываюсь в тетради "Замечаний нет", говорю инженеру, что про это думаю и после "красной ракеты" уезжаю в отпуск. Расследование (уже без меня) показало, что произошло невероятное последовательное нарушение герметичности обеих гидросистем по разным причинам. Но я уже четко знал, с чем связано это невероятное нарушение герметичности.

----------


## Nazar

> Совершенно верно. Гусевка. Она же вертолётная свалка. Не знаю почему именно вертолётной её называли, облазили мы её с пацанами в своё время вдоль и поперёк. Много там чего интересного валялось, но ничего похожего на вертолётные запчасти. И кстати, именно туда привезли с острова Надежды останки разбившегося ТУ-16 экипажа Кудряшова. Всё поместилось на КАМАЗе. И именно там я впервые узнал, что ничего нельзя брать с разбившихся самолётов. Поймавший меня там прапор очень доходчиво мне это объяснил. Ухо долго болело.


Конечно :oops:  ,это Рембаза,в ней мама моя в начале 90х служила, и к в/ч 53126 она имеет такое-же отношение как к в/ч 99011(967ОДРАП),то-есть собственно как рембаза
С уважением Владимир

----------


## BratPoRazumu

еще одно вспомнилось (по крайней мере, у двух знакомых такое суеверие было) - на борту вообще и тем более в полете не говорить о ТЛП

----------


## Fencer

> В полках нету самолетов с бн 13.


https://aviaforum.ru/threads/letatel...-b-n-13.47620/
http://scalemodels.ru/modules/forum/...er=asc&start=0

----------

